# Cpt 93270 & 93272



## valleycoder

if we're using a company that supplies our event monitors for our patients, should we bill both CPT codes 93270 and 93272?  The routine office visit goes like this:  The patient comes in and we determine they need a monitor so we order one from the company and its mailed to our office.  once we get it, we call patient to come in and we show them how to use it.  then we they are done, the interpretations are read by our providers.  i've been told that we bill both but CPT Assist states that both 93270 and 93271 are technical codes so i dont think we should bill 93270 since we dont own the equipment.  

am i way off here or not because noone else is thinking on the same path as me.  

TIA!


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com

I am a new coder. But 93268 includes physician review and interpretation. Code 93270 is an indented code of 93268. That would be my best guess. Good luck.
juliabiz@hotmail.com


----------



## maryawinfield04

I was also having issues with the evnet monitors. 93268 is considered the global (if your hooking the monitor to the patient) I use 93271 and 93272 which is 24hr monitoring,transmission and analysis along with the physician review and interpretation. If you are connecting the monitor along with the transmission, review and interpretation then you use procedure code 93268. If this is not correct someone please inform me because I find the event monitor coding a little tricky.

Thanks
Mary


----------



## rmkostalek

juliabiz@hotmail.com said:


> I am a new coder. But 93268 includes physician review and interpretation. Code 93270 is an indented code of 93268. That would be my best guess. Good luck.
> juliabiz@hotmail.com



i am getting denials for invalid place of service for 93272 and I am using 11 for pos can anyone help me w/ this.


----------



## HEMINGWAYT

The 93268 is the global code if you own the equipment or if you have a contract with the company that you bill globally and pay them for their portion.

We have always billed this way; We billed 93270 as the day of disconnection since the code includes connection, recording and disconnection.  We would hook the event monitor up, inform the patient how to use it and send a baseline event at that time.  We would then charge the 93272 on the day the interrpretation and report were done by the physician.  The 93271 was charged by the company that owned the machine.  

We have billed our monitors this way for years and the coding is supported by the monitor companies.

Hope this helps.


----------

